

BlackBerry To Cut Up To 40% Of Staff By Year’s End - throwaway1979
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/18/blackberry-to-cut-up-to-40-of-staff-by-years-end/

======
xarball
I'm sorry but the article cited in the wall street journal has absolutely no
journalistic integrity whatsoever:

'\--preparing for deep staff cuts—up to 40% of its employees—by the end of the
year, people familiar with the matter said.'

People "familiar with the matter"? REALLY?!?

I hate to say this, but this is fear mongering at its finest. Someone is
trying to profit off this misinformation, and by the looks of it everybody's
gallantly going along with it.

Plus, look at the timing! Blackberry just announced the Z30 BB10 today. Yet
all the wall street journal manages to toss together is some fictitious story
about their public image?

I'm really never going to read anything they write anymore.

------
nvk
As a Canadian I'm sad to hear. As a user it makes complete sense, they pure
and simple drop the ball.

~~~
diogocal
I still remember when they had _all_ the market.

